
Sacha Baron Cohen speaks out of character about social media [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymaWq5yZIYM&feature=youtu.be
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604394)

